# Usernames and their mystical meanings...



## Ban (Nov 30, 2015)

Did you choose your current username for a particular reason and if so what might this meaning be?

Banten is a planned character in my main story. He is not a self insert however. In many ways he is the opposite of me, both physically and mentally. I just feel connected to the character, because i've had him in my head for a long time now.


----------



## Russ (Nov 30, 2015)

Russ is my name.  I never really have seem the value/purpose of using other names to communicate with people.


----------



## Tom (Nov 30, 2015)

Tom Nimenai is the MC of my very first novel, _Southerner_. While definitely not a self-insert, I identify closely with him, just because he's been with me so long. He seems in some ways to be an outgrowth of my personality, sort of a facet of me that displays characteristics my real self doesn't. 

Actually, having him as my username really means a lot to me. When I created my account on MS, I was a very different person. For one, I was a lot younger and more naive. I was also just starting to break out of the conservative worldview bestowed on me by my upbringing, and questioning everything I'd been taught--from religion to political stance to orientation/identity. I was kind of a mess back then. In a way, calling myself Tom Nimenai instead of my real name here gave me a chance to take a step back and see myself as a different person. Tom is a POC, queer, and agnostic--about as different from the old me as someone could get. Identifying with him helped me realize that I was not who I'd thought I was, and that that was a good thing.


----------



## Ireth (Nov 30, 2015)

Ireth is a name I got from a so-called "elvish" name generator. I don't think it actually means anything, but I liked it and it stuck.


----------



## Tom (Nov 30, 2015)

So I guess mine is the only username that has intense personal meaning???


----------



## Ban (Nov 30, 2015)

Russ is your real name? Canadians have some cool names, don't they?


----------



## Heliotrope (Nov 30, 2015)

My real name is Jenn. I'm Canadian like Russ, but my name is not particularly cool. 

Heliotrope was literally the first word that popped into my head when I registered. It means purple, or a type of flower, neither of which have any symbolic meaning for me at all. I guess I just like outdated old fashioned words.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Nov 30, 2015)

Legendary Sidekick is named after a novel that you will not buy. Seriously. Don't. Even if you'd like it, don't. The ending is like "but wait there's more" and there isn't. I got bored with it and, despite many attempts, just couldn't get far into book two.

I still like the username though. My current project is Huntresses Attack Monsters ...in 2D! or HAM2D for short. I wouldn't want to call myself "Huntress" or "Ham."

My real name is John. (I guess not everyone's doing that, but I will anyway.)


----------



## Velka (Nov 30, 2015)

Velka is the name I've always used online. I thought it sounded nice and I like the letter V. I believe the first instance was in Everquest waaaaaaay back in 1999 (High Elf enchanter!). I've used it in MMORPGs and in forums ever since. 

A Finnish friend in DAOC told me it meant 'debt' or 'to owe' in his language. A Czech friend in the same game told me it was a diminutive of Veleslava, whose name means 'great fame'.


----------



## Devor (Nov 30, 2015)

Devor is the name of a bard character I made back in High School to play D&D in an old RPG chatroom, where you would change your screenname to match your character name.  But I never actually played him because I ended up DMing the first few games instead.  After that, Devor became my screenname, I mostly DMed, and when I didn't I made better characters.

Devor comes from the "the bore," as in Devor - the bor - ing bard.  Yeah, it's not funny, and that makes it all the more valid. A boring hidden joke from a boring bard.  Which kind of makes it funny, right?  No?  Okay then.


----------



## Penpilot (Nov 30, 2015)

Banten said:


> Russ is your real name? Canadians have some cool names, don't they?



Being Canadian, my name is John. *Confetti and Party Whistles* 

Honestly, my name couldn't be more boring. I have no middle name. 

My user name? Much in the vein of Sanitation and Domestic Engineers, I chose Penpilot. It was either that or Keyboard CEO.


----------



## Pythagoras (Nov 30, 2015)

Pythagoras is a cool name for a cool guy. 
If I wasn't Pythagoras, I'd be Herodotus, which I am on some sites. Greek historical figures' names are just nifty to me.

And my face is always that of the Moai.


----------



## Zadocfish (Nov 30, 2015)

My middle name is Zadoc, which is a misspelling of the Hebrew word for Righteousness, and the name of the priest of David's court.  I also like fish because they're cool, and also because they are symbolic of Christianity.


----------



## Philster401 (Nov 30, 2015)

I just took the first 4 letters of my name added -ster and my 1st school bus number but after joining this forum I joined the dragon egg rpg and now I use Zoran Alaster as my username for games and I think imight use it as my mc name. But my name is a Phillip, 2 ll's.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 30, 2015)

I discovered internet forums about 15 years ago in a quest for information.  I lurked for a while on various sites, and noted that the majority of the posters typed first and thought second.  When I finally registered, I first tried 'Thinker,'  because I intended to think through my responses.

That didn't work with some sites, I suspect that unmodified it might be some sort of backdoor access ID.  On the old EZ Boards (now Yuku) I was 'Thinker100' or 'Thinker102' for a long while.  (Thinker100 and 101 died in fluke digital accidents.) 

Other sites these days I am usually 'ThinkerX.'  The name is generic enough for a multitude of sites.

Real name is Tim.


----------



## Nimue (Nov 30, 2015)

I think my approach to usernames is uncannily mirrored by my approach to fantasy names in writing--why make something up when you can beg, borrow, or steal from existing historical connotation?  Ah well, never been much of a conlanger.

Oh, and I'm a bit of a witch, of course. ^^


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 1, 2015)

Hopefully mine is pretty obvious.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Dec 1, 2015)

Caged Maiden Custom Clothing and Costumes is my costuming business, and I originally used Anihow (A scrunched version of my real names) on this site as my name, but I changed it because I preferred to be identified with my business. I didn't even pick the business name for a real reason, I just made steel-boned corsets as one of my main products I did custom, so since I wore them in my Elizabethan gowns, I became the caged maiden (who was neither caged, nor a maiden, I suppose). Anyways, custom corsets, and anything related was already taken as a domain name, so I went with www.cagedmaiden.com, and Godaddy told me it was free.  Since I'd already spent a couple hours typing in things i liked better and couldn't find a better domain name, I bought it and though I've ditched my website since then, I still have the domain name.  I also have Anitahowitt.com and ahowittauthor.com, just in case I ever begin using my real name in writing, I suppose. Probably just a waste of money so far, though.


----------



## Lvl20wizard (Dec 1, 2015)

I couldn't think of a username for myself that I wouldn't either find cheesy or uninspirational. So I chose to take the furthest edge of the most unimaginative, uninspirational and heavily gamer geek related I could possibly think of, to at least make some sort of poor joke of it.(I always think of wizardz, because I, perhaps, have a secret desire to be one).

Thus, Lvl20wizard was born. And since level 20 is pretty high in dnd, I could only pick the best. But in retrospect it would probably be more fun to be lvl 2 (they're basically useless at that level!).


----------



## Ban (Dec 1, 2015)

Miskatonic said:


> Hopefully mine is pretty obvious.



On that faithful day Banten laughed along. Pretending to have understood the reference. His face assumed status poker and not one person would know that he, Banten of the Scribes, had to resort to the twisted magic of the Google.


----------



## TheCatholicCrow (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm Catholic and I LOVE the comic/graphic novel The Crow. It inspired me to begin writing my own graphic novel but I eventually left that behind for written fiction a la novels & shorts. There's some association somewhere therein with Siberian Shamanism (I'm not a practitioner- I just find it fascinating). I feel like anything I create is like the shaman's bird - I have control over it initially but eventually it takes over me and soars off to take on whatever form it chooses. I'm sure you can all relate - sometimes our writing seems to have a mind of its own. Beyond that, I feel like whatever we put out there in the world will be taken as it is - soaring off and (hopefully) having affecting people along the way. I don't know if I'm explaining this right - it makes sense in my head ... there's probably a better explanation on my profile. 

Oh and I'm not a goth but I do have a tendency to lean that way so ... yeah "The Catholic Crow" - also it's never taken as a username so I don't ever end up with something like SteFanIe1381z632!x563! ... there are apparently lots of women on the internet named Stephanie.


----------



## Incanus (Dec 1, 2015)

I chose mine because I'd used it before, and because I knew only the biggest Tolkien fans would get it.


----------



## X Equestris (Dec 1, 2015)

It's the name of Julius Caesar's favorite legion, the tenth.


----------



## Lunaairis (Dec 1, 2015)

Mines the name of the main character of my first book. I am pretty terrible with usernames or any names of any kind. Actually if you find a Lunaairis on any site, its probably me.


----------



## ThinkerX (Dec 2, 2015)

TheCatholicCrow said:


> I'm Catholic and I LOVE the comic/graphic novel The Crow. It inspired me to begin writing my own graphic novel but I eventually left that behind for written fiction a la novels & shorts. There's some association somewhere therein with Siberian Shamanism (I'm not a practitioner- I just find it fascinating). I feel like anything I create is like the shaman's bird - I have control over it initially but eventually it takes over me and soars off to take on whatever form it chooses. I'm sure you can all relate - sometimes our writing seems to have a mind of its own. Beyond that, I feel like whatever we put out there in the world will be taken as it is - soaring off and (hopefully) having affecting people along the way. I don't know if I'm explaining this right - it makes sense in my head ... there's probably a better explanation on my profile.
> 
> Oh and I'm not a goth but I do have a tendency to lean that way so ... yeah "The Catholic Crow" - also it's never taken as a username so I don't ever end up with something like SteFanIe1381z632!x563! ... there are apparently lots of women on the internet named Stephanie.



And here I thought you were combining your religion with a passion for the 'Nights Watch' in GRRM's 'Game of Thrones' (because they are commonly called 'crows.'


----------



## arboriad (Dec 3, 2015)

Arboriad comes from there Tooele of my ever elusive WIP - 'The Arboriad - Tales from the Arboreal War'. So far anyway. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 3, 2015)

I thought I posted mine, maybe someone else had a similar post.
My name is my SCA name shortened.
Severin-made popular by Pope Septimus Severus(199-217AD), and was used through most of the middle ages.
R=Rheinfelser- being from or worked on or in Rheinfels castle, St Goar, 1245 (Using the German spelling)

For my pen name I shortened my SCA name to Severin Rheiner. (Which means basically of or from the Rhein river valley.)


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 3, 2015)

Miskatonic said:


> Hopefully mine is pretty obvious.



Yep. I have a shirt from that University!

Steerpike is a character from Peake's Gormenghast books.


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 3, 2015)

Steerpike said:


> Yep. I have a shirt from that University!
> 
> Steerpike is a character from Peake's Gormenghast books.



Awesome! I've been meaning to get one of those.


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Dec 4, 2015)

NerdyCavegirl is on of my less creative ones. I'm definitely a nerd, whatever your definition is, I'm sure I fit it. One of my biggest hobbies is researching almost ANYTHING for days, from animal behavior to Mayan cuisine to Zoroaster to naughty things you don't even wanna know. xD Cavegirl because I'm a primitivist, and also because I have no manners and the violent streak stereotypical to our ancestors. My other usernames have more thought, but I prefer to keep my various online identities separate from each other and my real identity for security reasons, especially my political/environmental forum persona. It doesn't take but a wrong word to end up in a cage nowadays. Dx


----------



## WhiteCrow (Dec 13, 2015)

WhiteCrow. 

I was thinking Raven, but great-grandma used to call me her little Raven so no [ironic as I don't possess black "raven" hair (I'm blonde)]. And cougar came to mind, seeing as He is my spirit guide / totem animal, however, far too intimate. 


Anyways, the name has a multiple of meanings. The crow, not necessarily just the raven, has been portrayed in many "pagan" and pre-Christian cultures / beliefs [aboriginal and European alike] as associated with spirits. A messenger between the gods and/or the dead and mortals. Keeper of the Scared Laws. An animal that sees all for what it really is, for which illusions hold no sway and for which time holds no meaning. 

A symbol of spirituality and spiritual awareness ironically - it is just Christianity that made the crow / raven evil just as how Christianity is the reason why the snake [which was once deemed good] is now evil. 


Not only that but both the raven & the crow are marked for their intelligence, their cunning, and mischievousness. The crow is a bird of swift thinking and extremely adaptable. 

Anyways crow for the spiritual meaning, the tie with spirits and supernatural. My father's mother's family is very old, very very old with a long familial history, and a number of us possess an enhanced "sixth sense". Psychic abilities seems to be an inheritable trait [mental issues are not though - mental problems are few & far between] from that side of the family. This includes awareness of ghosts [my grandmother, my father, and my brother as well as a few other relatives] and foretellings [my grandmother had a friend say "goodbye" to her in a dream and said friend was dead within a week; many times I have being doing something and realized I did it _before_... it is a rather rattling experience when realizing one has already "held" an interview (many times I've been sitting answering questions thinking - yep, room looks familiar... yet never stepped foot in the room before).


The crow's other listed traits, I also possess. 



Forgoing religious ... stuff... white is spiritually tied just not for the reasons you'd think. White symbolizes awareness, brilliance, clarity, and insightfulness. It also represents understanding, open mindedness, visions / dreams. White is actually violet chakra and basically indicates beyond-mortal awareness. Universal understanding [higher consciousness] *not* divinity - utterly different.


----------



## Luís Santana (Jun 17, 2022)

"Luís Santana" is my first and last real names. Plus, four middle names. 
   My avatar is a pregnant guppy in an aquarium. It's a drawing I made for "4 GRAMS OF REASON" and is part of a transmedia project.


----------

